# proper way to remove zpool drives?



## craigyk (Feb 5, 2013)

I've been using single-drive zpools as backups.  The reason is so that I can occasionally rotate the drives back in and scrub them to check for errors.

I've been exporting each one before removal from the enclosure.  Is this the best way to do it?  or should I just be offlineing them?


----------



## usdmatt (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes, exporting the single disk pool is the right choice (I would say at least).

Offlining is usually used to stop a disk being used in a redundant pool so it can be replaced


----------

